# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρησμένη κοιλίτσα

## ramiro

καλησπερα παιδια 
απο χθες εχω παρατητησει λιγο πρησμενη την κοιλιτσα της και φουσκωμενος ο ποπος της... λετε να εχει αυγουλακι?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτό είναι το άλλο ζευγάρι;Σήμερα πως είναι;Ο καιρός τουλάχιστον είναι ζεστός για να έχει πρόβλημα.Έχετε βάλει φωλιά σε αυτό αν είναι ζευγάρι;Δώσε ασβέστιο στο πουλάκι.Συμπεριφέρεται κανονικά η είναι κατσουφιασμένο;

----------


## ramiro

Συμπεριφέρεται κανονικά έτρωγε κανονικά μέχρι χθες δεν είχα παρατηρήσει  κάτι διαφορετικό τρώει πολύ αυγό με το τσοφλι  και λαχανικά . τα είχα μαζί με άλλο ζευγάρι και χθες τα χώρισα σε διαφορετικό κλουβί ., καρφώνει χορταράκια στην πλάτη του και τα πηγαίνει στην φωλιά της  . φτιάχνουν φωλιά με το αρσενικό αλλά πολύ διαφορετική από της συνηθισμένη σχεδόν όλα τα χόρτα τα βάζει στην πόρτα αντί στο πάτο τι να πω κάποιο λόγο θα έχει …. Ανησυχώ  πρώτον μην έχει κάτι  και δεύτερον που τους άλλαξα κλουβί και περιβάλλον σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που είναι αλλά έτσι είχα κάνει και με το άλλο ζευγάρι  μόλις είχε κάνει το πρωτο αβγουλάκι ….

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τι να πω δεν ξέρω ελπίζω να το δει κάποιο μέλος που έχει λαβ και να δώσει καμιά άλλη γνώμη.

----------


## jk21

δωσε οπως ειπε και ο ΚΩΣΤΗς ασβεστιο και πιστευω ολα θα πανε καλα .αν ειχε προβλημα  (επικειμενη δυστοκια) θα την εβλεπες πιο δυσκινητη ,στον πατο κυριως του κλουβιου και με εμφανη σημαδια αδιαθεσιας .

----------


## ramiro

Τους δίνω αυγό  με τσόφλι και μόνιμα σουπιοκοκαλο υπάρχει και άλλη πηγή ασβεστίου να τους δώσω ;;;

----------


## vagelis76

Αλέξανδρε ίσως είναι έτοιμη να γεννήσει αυγουλακι και από βιασύνη αφήνει όλα τα χορταράκια στην είσοδο της φωλιάς.
Το ότι το άλλο ζευγάρι σου αντέδρασε διαφορετικά σε ίδιες επεμβάσεις(ερεθίσματα)αποδ  εικνύει ότι όντως το κάθε πουλί είναι διαφορετικό.
Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος οτι δε τρώει σουπιοκόκαλο,μπορείς να τρίψεις λίγο με το τρίφτη τυριού πάνω σε αυγό που θα έχεις ζουλήξει λίγο με το πιρούνι.Μιας και το αυγό απ΄οτι λες το τρώνε.
Όλα να πάνε καλά και σε αυτό το ζευγαράκι...η "κόρη" είναι κούκλα!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν και σκευασματα υδατοδιαλυτου ή υγρου ασβεστιου για πτηνα στα πετ σοπ.σε εκτακτη αναγκη (αν την δεις να περιφερετε κακοκεφη στον πατο του κλουβιου) παρε ταμπλετες ασβεστιου ανθρωπινες απο φαρμακειο που διαλυονται στο νερο .κοψε ενα μικρο κομματακι τους και διελυσε σε 100 ml νερο και δινε καθε 2 ωρες απο μισο με ενα ml σιγα σιγα .δεν ειναι κατι που θα δινεις βεβαια σε μονιμη βαση αλλα για αντιμετωπιση εκτακτης καταστασης .δεν ανησυχω και στα λεω περισσοτερο πληροφοριακα.σε περιπτωση δυστοκιας παιζει ρολο μεγαλο το πουλι να ειναι σε ζεστη 

εντελως πληροφοριακα (δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει αυτη τη στιγμη να ανησυχεις) δες και εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B9%CE%B1

κανε πρωτα αυτο με το σουπιοκοκκαλο που σου ειπε ο βαγγελης

----------


## nasososan

Τα χορταράκια δε νομίζω ότι τα αφήνει στην είσοδο, μάλλον προσπαθεί να κλείσει την είσοδο για να μειώσει την ορατότητα προς αυτή... Άστο ήσυχο του δίνεις υπέρ αρκετα, δεν χρειάζεται άλλο πρόσθετο ασβεστίου...

----------


## ramiro

τελικα δεν ηταν ... αρρωστη ειχε αυγουλακι η  καημενη...και νατο!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Με το καλο!!!   :winky: 

Οι γονεις ειναι ιδιο ειδος?

----------


## ramiro

αυτο ειναι το ζευγαρακι ....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πολυ ωραια!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## ramiro

Καλησπέρα παιδιά 
Υπάρχει   πρόβλημα με το ζευγαράκι έβγαλαν όλο το χορτάρι από τον πάτο και το έβαλαν στα πλάγια και μάλλον το αποτέλεσμα είναι να κάνουν  λακκούβα στο αυγό τι να κάνω μπορείς κάνεις να  με βοηθήσει ….

----------


## vagelis76

Αλέξανδρε για να κάνει λακκούβα το αυγό χωρίς να σπάσει,νομίζω δεν είναι φυσιολογικό.
Πιθανότητα δεν είναι πολύ σκληρό το τσόφλι του και για αυτό έγινε έτσι(υποθέτω).Μήπως να ξαναδείς το θέμα ασβεστίου στη "κόρη" ?????
Εγώ θα το άφηνα όπως έχει και μόνο άν έσπαγε θα το αφαιρούσα ή αν το έπιανα και έβλεπα οτι είναι μαλακό το κέλυφος.

----------


## jk21

αλεξανδρε πιστευω μια λαθος κινηση  τους οδηγησε σε αυτο που βλεπουμε ...αν βεβαια το αυγο δειχνει αρκετα μαλακο δωσε και ασβεστιο οπως ειπε και ο βαγγελης (...και αντι να βαλω like σε κεινον εβαλα σε σενα  για την ..ασχημη ειδηση    :Anim 55:    )  . αν δεν εχει ανοιξει τρυπα ,νομιζω με λιγο <<μανο >> στις χαραμαδες θα μειωσεις την πιθανοτητα να σπασει εντελως ή να παρει περισσοτερο αερα ...(αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα ακουσει οτι κανει και δεν εχει προβλημα σαν ουσια αλλα ας το διασταυρωσεις )

----------


## ramiro

Καθημερινά μέσα στο αυγό τους βαζω τριμμένο σουπιοκοκαλο-  και σε ένα μπολάκι κάθε μέρα λάχανο - και βιταμίνες στο νερό για  15 ημέρες  αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι αρκετά για το συγκεκριμένο μάλλον . αγόρασα ταμπλέτες ασβεστίου από το φαρμακείο μπορείτε να μου πείτε πόσο να βάζω στο νερο τους  σας στέλνω με πμ την μάρκα σε φωτογραφία

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ κοιτωντας το αυγο καλυτερα μαλλον εχει δικιο ο βαγγελης και ειναι βαθουλωμα και οχι ραγισμα ,επειδη εχει μαλακο κελυφος .μην βαλεις λοιπον μανο ,δεν χρειαζεται .για το ασβεστιο που λες (αν και μπορει μονο το αυγο αυτο να βγει ετσι και τα αλλα ενταξει ..συμβαινει καμμια φορα ) βαλε σε 100 ml νερο ενα μικρο κομματακι της ταμπλετας σχεδον το 1/7  για 2 μερες μονο .αν δεις σημαδια δυστοκιας (δεν το νομιζω ουτε το ελπιζω...) πχ να ειναι με ανορθωμενο πτερωμα στον πατο του κλουβιου ,τοτε δωσε και στο στομα 2-3 φορες απο λιγο με συρριγκα του 1 ml  .κυριως ομως να εχεις το πουλακι σε ζεστο χωρο  .το σκευασμα αυτο (αν εχει και βιτ d3 ) γιατι δεν μπορω να δω αν εχει ή οχι  ,θα το δινεις στη δοσολογια που σου ειπα μονο μια φορα τον μηνα εκτος αναπαραγωγης .στην προετοιμασια 1 φορα μονο ανα βδομαδα ( μονο  3-4 φορες συνολικα )

----------


## ramiro

πληροφοριακα ειναι 500mg calcium 
και 400IU Cholecalciferol(vitamin D3).σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους 2 σας και για ο.τι νεοτερο... keep in touch...
φιλε βαγγελη μας μπερδεψες με την "κορη".ψαχναμε να βρουμε σε ποια φωτο εχεις δει τη δικη μας ...κορη(μαλενα)!!!!!ουχου!!!

----------


## marlene

Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά...  ::

----------


## jk21

απο εδω  http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17780/  ενα γνωστο συμπληρωμα για πουλια που εχει και d3 συστηνει 1 γρ σκευασματος σε 250 ml νερο   και εχει στη συσταση του  
Vit D3 - 200.000 IU/kg   δηλαδη 200IU ανα γρ   .αρα συστηνει διαλυση 200 iu  σε 250 ml νερο .σε 100 ml νερου αυτο αντιστοιχει σε 80 iu d3  .αρα αν κοψεις το 1/7 εως 1/5 το πολυ απο την ταμπλετα που εχει 400iu εχεις σχεδον στα 100 ml  60-80 iu .αρα ειμαστε οκ απο κινδυνο υπερδοσολογιας για d3 .τα πουλακια τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο ετσι; να μην υπερβεις οτι σου ειπα για δοση συντηρησης .αν τωρα με τα αυγα συνεχιστει το προβλημα μαλακου αυγου ,τοτε να δωσεις και πανω απο 2 μερες ,οσο θα βγαινει (υποθετικα ) μαλακο αυγο.

----------


## ramiro

Τα πουλάκια τα έχω έξω αλλά γύρω γύρω έχω  νάιλον το μπαλκόνι .Τελικά έσπασε . κανονικά έπρεπε να είχε κάνει το επόμενο χθες . μπορεί να κάνει μονό ένα ;; ;  ή μπορεί να κάνει το επόμενο μετά από μερικές ημέρες υπάρχει κάποια στάνταρ  με της ήμερες που τα κάνουν αυγά εγώ ξέρω ανά δυο ημέρες

----------


## ramiro

Έχω και μια απορία από τότε που ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό το πράγμα με την ΄΄πρησμένη κοιλίτσα΄΄ τους άλλαξα κλουβί και οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού είναι 60πλατος  x 25 ύψος  x 20 βάθος είναι καλό ή μικρό να τους πάρω μεγαλύτερο . όταν τελειώσουν με το καλό όλα και κάνουν πουλάκια  θα τα ξανά πάω στην κλούβα  φυσικά .

----------


## vagelis76

Στην ουσία Αλέξανδρε σε μια ζευγαρώστρα τα έχεις βάλει ε???
Δε θα σου συνιστούσα να τους κάνεις κι άλλη μετακόμιση αυτή τη στιγμή.Ίσως να ευθύνεται στην όλη μπερδεμένη γέννα και αυτό,που άλλαξαν κλουβί και ήταν έτοιμη να κάνει αυγό.Θα έλεγα να συνεχίσεις κανονικά όπως έχουν τα πράγματα και πιστεύω να βρεί τους σωστούς ρυθμούς της και να εξελεγχθεί η γέννα μια χαρά.

----------


## jk21

για το κλουβι σαν καναρινας δεν ειμαι αρμοδιος να σου πω.για το αυγουλακι δειχνει να ειχε σπορο δυστυχως στην πρωτη φωτο κατω αριστερα .τα πανω σημαδια ειναι μαλλον απο το κελυφος του αυγου..... αυτο με ανησυχει γιατι αν ηταν ασπορο μπορει απλα να κατεβαινε ενα και να μην εκανε αλλα .αλλα αν ειναι τελικα σπορος αυτο που βλεπω και δεν με γελα η εικονα λογικα απο τις  15 του μηνα θα επρεπε να εχουμε και αλλο αυγο...πως ειναι σε συμπεριφορα το πουλι; αν δεν πινει νερο που εχεις διαλυσει το ασβεστιο να του δωσεις εσυ κανενα 4 αρι ml σταδιακα μεχρι το βραδυ.να αφαιρεσεις καθε αλλη πηγη νερου εννοειται απο το κλουβι και καθε υδαρο τροφιμο πχ  χορταρικο  ή φρουτο για να πιει την καταλληλη ποσοτητα ασεβστιου μεσω νερου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ήταν μια μη ολοκληρωμένη γέννα λόγω κάποιον παραγόντων που δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω.

----------


## ramiro

Η συμπεριφορά της είναι φυσιολογική έτσι την βλέπω . εδώ και δυο ώρες συνέχεια κόβει χορταράκια τα καρφώνει στην πλάτη της και τα πηγαίνει μέσα στην φωλιά είναι φοβερό πολύ ωραίο θέαμα  εχω και βιντεακι αλλα δεν μπορω να παω ποιο κοντα της .

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/94/j0l.mp4/

----------


## jk21

αλεξανδρε νομιζω ειναι σημαντικο για το τι ειδους γεννα εχει ξεκινησει το πουλακι και αν αυτη τη στιγμη επρεπε να περιμενεις αλλο αυγο καθυστερημενα...αυτο που βλεπω σαν σπορο ηταν τελικα κατι τετοιο; δηλαδη καφε σημαδι  πανω στον κροκο;

----------


## ramiro

ναι Δημητρη σπορος ειναι.

----------


## jk21

γεννα ενσπορη που θα σταματησει στο ενα αυγο ,νομιζω δειχνει προβλημα ....( ορμονικο ή κατι αλλο )  .εκτος αν ειναι να βγει και αλλο αυγο αλλα μετα απο 3 μερες...αυτο ειναι πιο ανησυχητικο.ελλειψη υπολοιματων μαλλον αποκλειει καποιο που εγινε αλλα φαγωθηκε ισως  :Confused0013:

----------


## ramiro

Δεν νομίζω να το έφαγαν γιατί τα βλέπω συχνά και θα έβλεπα την κοιλίτσα πρησμένη πριν έρθει το δεύτερο

----------


## ramiro

καλησπέρα παιδιά 
ούτε και σήμερα ήρθε το δεύτερο άρα μάλλον ήταν να κάνει ένα μόνο . τι να κάνω να τα αφήσω στο ίδιο κλουβί ακόμα ,να τα βάλω πίσω στην κλούβα  με το άλλο ζευγαράκι ή να τα βάλω σε μεγαλύτερο που μου φαίνεται μικρό στενοχωριέμαι να τα βλέπω εκεί μέσα . συνεχίζουν πάντως να βάζουν χορταράκια στην φωλιά τους ακόμα …η συμπεριφορα της ειναι μια χαρα ολα οκ..

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι ειδικος και γνωστης της συμπεριφορας των παπαγαλων αλλα θα σου ελεγα να τα αφησεις να κανουν οτι θελουν απο τη στιγμη που ασχολουνται με τη φωλια

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ στη περίπτωσή σου θα τα άφηνα Αλέξανδρε στο υπάρχον κλουβί αφού δείχνουν δείγματα ζευγαρώματος και είναι σε εξέλιξη ίσως γέννα.Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι δραστηριότητες τους περιορίζονται αυτό το καιρό(εν μέσω γέννας) οπότε δε θα ταλαιπωρηθούν,πιστεύω πολύ όπως φοβάσαι.Για να ασχολείται η μικρή με το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς σημαίνει οτι το περιβάλλον την "εμπνέει" και οι συνθήκες είναι κατάλληλες για να προχωρήσει.




> *δεν ειμαι ειδικος* και γνωστης της συμπεριφορας των παπαγαλων


  *όπως λέει και ο Δημήτρης παραπάνω ούτε εγώ είμαι ειδικός,έχω όμως συναναστροφή με παπαγάλους και απλά σου εκφράζω τη σκέψη μου και θα έκανα ίσως εγώ στη θέση σου.Δεν είμαι όμως(στη θέση σου) και δε γνωρίζω καλύτερα τα πουλιά σου και το περιβάλλον τους πέρα από αυτό που μας έχεις παρουσιάσει εσύ.Οπότε η τελική απόφαση είναι δική σου φίλε!

----------


## ramiro

καλησπερα και παλι παιδια .μήπως ξέρετε εκτός από φύλλα από φοίνικα και ροκανίδι τι άλλα υλικά μπορω να βαλω για υλικο φωλιά ;;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χαρτί κουζίνας,χαρτοπετσέτες σε λωρίδες.

----------


## demis

Εγω στο πρωτο μου ζευγαρακι που ειχα καποτε εβαζα  λευκο χαρτι στο κλουβι κ το κοβανε κ το βαζανε, η τους τα εκοβα εγω κ τα βαζανε! Χαλουσαν μεχρι κ τα παιχνιδια κ βαζανε μεσα κορδονια κ καλαμακια τα οποια τα εβγαζα μετα απο τη φωλια γιατι φοβομουν.

----------


## ramiro

:Happy0159: ευχαριστώ παιδιά το πρώτο ζευγαράκι αυτό κάνει ότι βρίσκει βάζει μέχρι και πατήθρα σπασμένη βρήκα ,αλλά το άλλο την έχει μισή κάτι του φταίει μάλλον , από φύλλα δέντρων ξέρετε κανένα ;;;

----------


## vagelis76

ίσως φύλλα ευκαλύπτου που είναι και καλά να τα δαγκώνουν τα πουλιά,καθώς και μικρα ,λεπτά ξυλαράκια από αυτό.

----------


## ramiro

ευχαριστω θα κοιταξω να βρω και τετοια !!

----------

